# edgewater bass



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I was at edgewater park in cleveland memorial day weekend and caught a couple nice largemouth and smallmouth from shore on a live minnow. I usually use a soft craw but it didnt seem to work. Just wondering if anyone has any tips on what to use for bass on lake erie right now and if they are still on the spawn beds.

thanks.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

there done spawning... I fish that area alot for bass. I usually use senko's, twistertails or crankbaits..just remember you cant keep them unless there over 14" and til july 2nd I think


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

The closed season for black bass on Erie is from May 1 until the last Friday in June so the season opens again on June 26.

Like fishing216 said, the majority of the spawn is over. Late spawners tend to be smaller fish.

Steve


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There were some monsters on the beds at Whiskey a few weeks ago!
Seems like the spawn is about done. They're probably keying on minnows for food right now - the marinas are full of bait.
I'd think curly tails, spinner baits or plugs.
Keep an eye out for that bonus pike!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I want that bonus really bad!!!!


----------

